# Smacked this down OK



## Ekka (Dec 6, 2006)

I shot this out of my cell phone as derrrr, didn't take helcam etc to job.

Was a tall ugly palm, bugger of a spot. Then it got windy blowing across toward the pool. Would have been a shocker piecing that big head out, pods, and all that crap.

So from my crows nest I made the call, installed a pull rope, over gunned slightly for the wind after coming down what I reckoned was about the right length to lay the smack down on this ugly mofo.

The stakes were high but I aint no bluffing card player, I'm the palm slayer and I cant be beaten.

The video is the result, the logs lying around was what I had to block down after knocking the mofo out.

Around 1min and 5mb WMV

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/spoton.wmv


----------



## JayD (Dec 6, 2006)

*Smack Down!*

Hi Ekka,
Smacked one down the other day,only got still's but similar situation,write beside a filter,pool,done your stick trick to determine impact point and wham-mo it was down,it was pumped up and also had rot in the stump..also we had a dead decaying tree not to far off impact...but it all went sweet,will post pictures later.
All The Best

Will post stills in pictures,and I will post another one here a small clip.


----------



## pmuscato (Dec 6, 2006)

Ekka your sick sick sick. and i mean that in a good way.


----------



## aussie axeman (Dec 7, 2006)

well all i can say ekka is you do a good job of bagging out the so called hacks in the industry but mate if there was ever a dodgey tree removalist mate its you! its hacks like you that give us aussies a bad name.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 7, 2006)

Seems your profile is somewhat skint on detail keyboard hero.

Many videos show what goes on, do you ever see anything busted? No.

Do you see things calculated out, yes.

Do you see barriers, foams, PPE, side ropes, pull ropes, witches hats, boards, pig pens, tag lines, back up knots, wedges etc .... yes.

But what the industry is full of is people with no idea thinking they have some. 

Some day you may even learn the difference between skill/experience, luck and blind foolishness. Until then I dont think your capable of knowing what a hack is.

So I wonder where I busted your hack ass. lol


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 20, 2006)

Well done Eric but I wonder how many similar ones you've cocked up lol !!:jawdrop:


----------



## Ekka (Dec 20, 2006)

NONE

I'm no bushy that needs an acre paddock and still manages to hit a gate.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 20, 2006)

Great job ekka,butch would have needed a crane on that one.


----------



## emr (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice job Ekka. IMO you do a great service to our industry and I for one have learned a great deal from your vids, and you insight. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 21, 2006)

I got another helmetcam video in the bin to process, some more close calls but they're all called, judged and executed with precision.

What I may lack in agility I gain in intellect on how I dismantle a tree, technique and experience count for a lot.

The younger, fitter and more agile guys around here may well pick up a few ideas, skills etc and really accelerate, some are already way up there and just dont have footage or time to shoot it or worse still a boss that'll shoot it or care.

I just do this, I like making videos and working on trees.

I would really like to take time out and go film other guys and jobs. Strap a cam on other peoples heads and see what we get.

I get over 100gig of downloads off my server on videos. The other day a guy from BC Canada rang me to chat about VSL and what's involved.

I video tree reports and as far as detail and understanding go you cant beat that. People love it.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Dec 21, 2006)

Yea good stuff Ekka, precision.

Im camera shy :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Ekka (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh really, I've seen some crane shots of ya.


----------

